# Bambu - Artistic Nude NSFW



## vegasvisionstudios

I have been searching for rules regarding the posting of artistic nude photos. Unable to find anything other then a statement in the Rules that said nothing sexual I could not find a definitive answer. 

My personal opinion is that the human form has great value as art and that the tasteful display of the partially clothed or unclothed body is not automatically sexual. Be fore posting any further artistic images I will wait to see the communities response as I do not mean to offend but only to share my art and my lighting techniques with those who might enjoy or like to learn to do what I do. Tasteful as I believe my art to be I am sure not all would want to see it so any nude I do post will be clearly labeled as such.

This image was shot with natural light filtered through window blinds in the lobby of my studio at mid-day


----------



## Phranquey

As far as nudity goes, something like this is perfectly acceptable as long as you place the NSFW in the title, which you did. We have had a few shots which were full frontal, but very tastefully done, and no complaints from anyone. 

As far as your picture goes, I like the composition, but I think the light is a _little_ bit on the hot side....particullarly on her forhead and left shoulder/breast.


----------



## manaheim

by hot, I assume you mean overexposed.

Can you have an overexposed nude?

Sorry, sorry...



Very nice image.


----------



## Phranquey

manaheim said:


> by hot, I assume you mean overexposed.


 
Yes




manaheim said:


> Can you have an overexposed nude?
> 
> Sorry, sorry...


 

:er: :lmao:


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

Thanks for the feedback,

I agree the shot was overexposed that is why it was cross proscessed and converted to B&W as t was the only realy salvation. Even with the over exposure though it made a very nice print.


----------



## ocular

Reminds me of suicide girls.


----------



## Big Mike

The forum has no problem with nudity, unless it's sexually explicit.  And yes, please put a warning in the title, like you have done.  Thanks.  

I like the shot, but yes, it's just on the limit of too much contrast.  I'd like it better if I could see some more light in her eyes.


----------



## manaheim

Oh let's join donatello in the fun...


----------



## manaheim

I have been searching for rules regarding the posting of artistic nude photos. Unable to find anything other then a statement in the Rules that said nothing sexual I could not find a definitive answer.


----------



## camz

^^^  let's go everyone.  We can form a train and dance to funkytown on donatello's lead.


----------



## camz

Sorry Op didn't mean to stir away from your thread.

I actually like the grain on this one and the feel. The Black and White is my critique...woud've loved to see this in color


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

ocular said:


> Reminds me of suicide girls.


 

LOL maybe because she is an SG her name on Suicide Girls is Bambu 
She is one of several girls I shoot for SG on a regular basis.

Last February we had 40 girls from SG here in the studio along with their tv production team as they were shooting another show for Showtime.

This shoot was done the same day with her and it was shot for SG  Bambu In Her World

It is in a password protected gallery on my smugmug because smugmug does not allow public nudes. Password = sg1


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

donatello said:


> I have been searching for rules regarding the posting of artistic nude photos. Unable to find anything other then a statement in the Rules that said nothing sexual I could not find a definitive answer.


 

Wow that sounds familiar, looks like sopmeone is trying to build their post count.


----------



## vegasvisionstudios

camz said:


> Sorry Op didn't mean to stir away from your thread.
> 
> I actually like the grain on this one and the feel. The Black and White is my critique...woud've loved to see this in color


 

Naw the color version of this was over exposed trash. The only purpose it wouold serve would be to show how with a little love and attention almost any image can be salvaged.


----------



## ocular

vegasvisionstudios said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Op didn't mean to stir away from your thread.
> 
> I actually like the grain on this one and the feel. The Black and White is my critique...woud've loved to see this in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw the color version of this was over exposed trash. The only purpose it wouold serve would be to show how with a little love and attention almost any image can be salvaged.
Click to expand...



:lmao: True I suppose to an extent..


----------

